# Goneferal's 2012 Haunt



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Just a few pics. The video is somehow hung up on Youtube which hasn't been working for me since Halloween.

http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2012/11/a-few-photos-from-halloween-2012.html


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Those look awesome! I love your JOL's - the expressions are fantastic. Love your pet spider, too.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice looking set up. Love the "spider" dog!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job with the JOL's and I love spider dog too


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Here's my crappy skaky-cam video:
http://www.youtube.com/my_videos_edit?ns=1&video_id=3Inf73OUvBI


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

GF - your haunt looks amazing! I love your skellies and the spider dog!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That looks great! Your lighting is really nice and I also love the jacks! Nice all around!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Love, love your shrouded skeleton ghost props!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Looks good! I am also loving the JOLs, and the ghost with the glowing eyes!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The shrouding on the skellies gives them a very eerie, spectral look. It's a very eye catching effect.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Really great! I mentioned this already, but LOVE the skellies!!!!!!


----------

